# Should I tip dog groomer?



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

My bill was 22 and I gave her $5. Wasnt sure what the routine is. I am a bartender so I tip everybody lol. What do you guys do?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Chaos4ever said:


> My bill was 22 and I gave her $5. Wasnt sure what the routine is. I am a bartender so I tip everybody lol. What do you guys do?


Groomers are just like you a hair/fur cutter .. So yes they should get tips. 
I always tip when someone is doing a service.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I tip every body ... and yes it is appropriate to tip a groomer,5 bucks is fine...
I use to tip my groomer and give her 10 because my dog was difficult.
I then became a groomer because after her no one wanted to do him anymore lol , thats how bad he is ... 
Now that I'm a groomer I have WAYYYYYYY more appreciate for the job they do OMG.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

never tip a groomer


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I am not a groomer but I am a barber...and we love tips...so I imagine they do to...lol...it's like someone said earlier a service should always be tipped imo...


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

yes I always tip also


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

A service where the interaction is one on one should be tipped. It keeps workers happy and working hard for people. Imagine how bad our food service industry would be if people worked for min wage, you would never get great personalized service.

I worked as a waiter for 5 years, I would have never done it for the same pay as working at a retail store or something. Some people are just way to difficult and stressful to deal with.Same applies for dogs I guess.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love my tipping guests! I mean, i don't mind if people don't but I think when people tip they really understand and appreciate what I do for them. I have a client with a super tough dog and at christmas she gives us a card that says how sorry she is that he is so terrible (lmao) and has a tip inside and then bakes us cookies and crap... as sad as it is to say it, if she didn't do nice stuff like that we probably would have sent him away long ago. people that provide services really appreciate the nice gesture and makes them want to do the service as best as possible to keep your business and your tip returning to them. 

also, at my job usually for tax purposes when people give us good tips we keep their prices low instead of raising them every year or so like we do with other customers. 
hm... i think we sound a little mean, but.... some people with the worst dogs don't tip and all and i find it less rewarding and less worth it every time. i really think unless you see the worst dogs to groom and try to help you won't really appreciate it. we go thru heck at work to get those dogs clean and smelling and looking nice, but that's what i'm there to do 

PS: 5 is a very good tip for a 22 dollar doggie!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I tip like I do on food, 20% of the total.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> I worked as a waiter for 5 years, I would have never done it for the same pay as working at a retail store or something. Some people are just way to difficult and stressful to deal with.Same applies for dogs I guess.


I have done both. I waitressed for 6yrs and have worked in retail for 15yrs I have to say that both are hard. Retail is no piece of cake that is for sure. Customers are crabby they think they are the only people in the store and I hshould be at there beckin call. That is not always the case. I have people on the phone I have other customers. I have carry outs to do and items to find plus freight to ut out and trucks to unload. I have never recieved a tip but I supply just as much service as a barber, a bartender ( listen to all my customers hardships people will unload with just about anyone), or a dog groomer( I did this also for many years).


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I love my tipping guests! I mean, i don't mind if people don't but I think when people tip they really understand and appreciate what I do for them. I have a client with a super tough dog and at christmas she gives us a card that says how sorry she is that he is so terrible (lmao) and has a tip inside and then bakes us cookies and crap... as sad as it is to say it, if she didn't do nice stuff like that we probably would have sent him away long ago. people that provide services really appreciate the nice gesture and makes them want to do the service as best as possible to keep your business and your tip returning to them.
> 
> also, at my job usually for tax purposes when people give us good tips we keep their prices low instead of raising them every year or so like we do with other customers.
> hm... i think we sound a little mean, but.... some people with the worst dogs don't tip and all and i find it less rewarding and less worth it every time. i really think unless you see the worst dogs to groom and try to help you won't really appreciate it. we go thru heck at work to get those dogs clean and smelling and looking nice, but that's what i'm there to do
> ...


Its not sounding mean at all Megan .... I have found the people with the most horrible dogs want the most service when their dog takes the longest because you have to be extra careful , and spend more time controlling the dog. So its not fair that you spend 4 hrs on a dog that should have taken 1 1/2 to 2 hrs ...... when you could have been doing another clients dog within that time frame ..... Those clients should tip ..... but it matters not cause its about the well being of the dog anyway ... 
Just something people/ owners should take into consideration. Because I have heard many an owner not understand the difficulty in grooming and all the skill it requires to safely control, cut and shave a dog, and one that is not properly accustomed to such handling is a far greater liability then anyone can imagine. 
So tipping, thank yous, acknowledgement for a job well done considering a lot of owners do not properly home groom goes along way.
Us groomers have clients on both ends those that think its a walk in the park and we're suppose to groom their dog ( sorry buddy we can turn away any dog that is a risk to themselves and to us ) and we have those owners who try their very best to work on their dog at home and are extremely appreciative with how I handle their dogs. 
You'd be surprised at how nasty some owners can be ..... but because of those that do appreciate our work ... that acknowledgement far out ways the ones that don't ...... 
So thank you to all that do tip and appreciate your groomers ......


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool. Being a bartender ( 2.63 hr ) when I go out I always try to make up for the obnoxious @#$ who pays for his $95 bill with a 100 and acts like hes hooking you up. So guess I will try to make up 4 the peeing pooping biteing dogs owner who doesnt tip in this case. Chief is super easy to bathe he doesn't care what you do to him.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

There unfortunately are no good groomers in my area ... My mom had a friend who we thought was trust worthy - I even lived with her a bit which lead to me witnessing her abusing customer's dogs... Smoking while working in her facility & hitting them & nipping them with the shears. Little dogs that were just standing there allowing her to groom them. She sure put on a good front though when the customer came to pick up their dog.  I moved out shortly after, of course but taught me a valuable lesson & will never leave my dog alone with a groomer. No offense to any of you but after seeing that - put a very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> Cool. Being a bartender ( 2.63 hr ) when I go out I always try to make up for the obnoxious @#$ who pays for his $95 bill with a 100 and acts like hes hooking you up. So guess I will try to make up 4 the peeing pooping biteing dogs owner who doesnt tip in this case. Chief is super easy to bathe he doesn't care what you do to him.


Totally understood , I don't like those non tippers at bars either ... 
They take that its your job to service me attitude lol ... 
Like your getting a cut off the drinks hahaha


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I am quick to cut someone off too. You get three strikes and No Soup For You! HaHa. I could go on 4ever about the bar. But my favorite thing to tell people who think they run the show is.... This is my sand box. I just LET you play in it.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> There unfortunately are no good groomers in my area ... My mom had a friend who we thought was trust worthy - I even lived with her a bit which lead to me witnessing her abusing customer's dogs... Smoking while working in her facility & hitting them & nipping them with the shears. Little dogs that were just standing there allowing her to groom them. She sure put on a good front though when the customer came to pick up their dog.  I moved out shortly after, of course but taught me a valuable lesson & will never leave my dog alone with a groomer. No offense to any of you but after seeing that - put a very bad taste in my mouth.


sucks that you've had a bad experience. hitting dogs isn't okay, and i wouldn't allow smoking anywhere near our facility mostly cuz i hate smoking and ... yuck. but yeah, about nippin with the shears, i could say i totally am appalled at that, but accidents happen. if it's happening all the time, i can see why people would be MAD and yourself in particular. myself, i've never cut anyone with shears but i did nick an armpit once about a year and a half ago and i was just devastated. i don't want to make any excuses or anything, but accidents do happen, and you just have to remind yourself to take it easy and go slow and if the dog is bad enough that you are at risk of cutting often, then send em to the vet so they can be put out for their groom. jmo on nicking and cutting dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Tips are always good. I've tipped people who weren't expecting it, like gas station attendants, at least when I can afford to do so. If an employee is doing a good job and they manage to make me smile, that's worth a tip to me.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> There unfortunately are no good groomers in my area ... My mom had a friend who we thought was trust worthy - I even lived with her a bit which lead to me witnessing her abusing customer's dogs... Smoking while working in her facility & hitting them & nipping them with the shears. Little dogs that were just standing there allowing her to groom them. She sure put on a good front though when the customer came to pick up their dog.  I moved out shortly after, of course but taught me a valuable lesson & will never leave my dog alone with a groomer. No offense to any of you but after seeing that - put a very bad taste in my mouth.


1 : She should have been reported ... so knowing she does this and not do nothing about it makes it just as bad.

And your lesson should be never leave her with your dogs. I would say its not fair to lump us all in to that kind of bad image, just as we don't like our dogs grouped up because of what some bad situations.
There's bad in every kind of job ... ruins it for the good ones ......
I have never clipped or nicked a dog and I do not want to jinx myself, but I have been bit badly, even with the owners here, had my fingers mauled by a little ankle biter and owner laughed ... I did not find it funny at all considering these are the same hands I need to work with ...

Anyway that groomer should have been reported and should not be doing business with anyone .......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ronnie, the majority of my clients that bite... the owners don't say sorry or anything. they laugh, or say "my angel doesnt bite" or something along those lines. pisses me off lol


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I always tip! Legend has gone to the same groomer since He was 8 weeks old and they always roll out the red carpet for him on his Spa Days! LOL. And since he's such a goof(plays when being hand air forced dried and steals the toothbrush and eats all the toothpaste and sings and splashes when in the tub) His bill comes to $25 and I always tip both the groomer and her assistant $10-$20.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

TashasLegend said:


> I always tip! Legend has gone to the same groomer since He was 8 weeks old and they always roll out the red carpet for him on his Spa Days! LOL. And since he's such a goof(plays when being hand air forced dried and steals the toothbrush and eats all the toothpaste and sings and splashes when in the tub) His bill comes to $25 and I always tip both the groomer and her assistant $10-$20.


ill be your groomer  lol not many pitties in my area get groomed professionally besides my own hahaha


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

meganc66 said:


> ill be your groomer  lol not many pitties in my area get groomed professionally besides my own hahaha


If I ever moved to Michigan u'll be the first I call! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

whoohoo! it's a deal! lmao!


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

definately should tip your groomer if you tip your barber.

my wife owned a groom shop and most people tip.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My old boss had a very vicious bichon, and he tipped the groomer 10 bux every time, because even though he brought her in muzzled, they usually would try to groom the face and remove the muzzle, and would get nipped, but since he was so nice and tipped well they always tried, even though he didnt ask. He also gave them a christmas gift, like he would order them an edible arrangement or something.


----------

